# Very lazy carpet



## bluedragon (Aug 31, 2017)

hi all i have a very lazy carpet python she is always in her log i haven't seen her out for a very long time i live up in QLD and the temperatures reach 30-35 up here i winter she s well fed and well hydrated doesn't really hibernate because of the temps up her thanks for any answers guys


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 31, 2017)

Can you please give some detail about the enclosure like warm end temps, cool end temps, how many hides, how big is the enclosure, etc. if she is eating and drinking then I would say she is happy and just chilling out.


----------



## bluedragon (Aug 31, 2017)

shes got a heat flood light and a low temp heat mat on the hot side and a log as a hide and a bromeliade and fake leaves on the ground i will take a photo after i finish eating in the photo there wont be a log i took it out for the day


----------



## Damo1 (Nov 1, 2017)

I guess you never got finished eating


----------

